# Did RIU do away with the Like Button



## xRenox (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks, I searched but did not see anything about it.


----------



## Ebb n Flo (Mar 19, 2012)

No just scroll your mouse pointer over the persons message and click like when it appears


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

ebb n flo said:


> no just scroll your mouse pointer over the persons message and click like when it appears



eh ??????????


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 19, 2012)

Ebb n Flo said:


> No just scroll your mouse pointer over the persons message and click like when it appears


didn't work


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

No there is no like button now. Only rep.


----------



## edsthreads (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

edsthreads said:


>


Can you give likes ???????


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 19, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Can you give likes ???????


Like


.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

gastanker said:


> like
> 
> 
> .


+ rep...........


----------



## edsthreads (Mar 19, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Can you give likes ???????


No likes  but for now I guess reppin' is the new like!


----------



## irishstonedscouser (Mar 19, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Like
> 
> 
> .


Where's the like button to like this lol


----------



## missnu (Mar 19, 2012)

When I first started on the site there was no Like button and the site didn't go down every few days...I never used the like button, and while enjoyed seeing all my new likes, I always felt like a cad for not ever liking anyone else back, or to begin with...if I really "like" what you say I will give rep...and it will say this "(specific message related to post) *High Five*" So then you know that I "like" what you say and why I "like" it...I say get rid of the damn "like" button and work harder on the site staying up more then it is down!


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

missnu said:


> When I first started on the site there was no Like button and the site didn't go down every few days...I never used the like button, and while enjoyed seeing all my new likes, I always felt like a cad for not ever liking anyone else back, or to begin with...if I really "like" what you say I will give rep...and it will say this "(specific message related to post) *High Five*" So then you know that I "like" what you say and why I "like" it...I say get rid of the damn "like" button and work harder on the site staying up more then it is down!


+ rep..................


----------



## missnu (Mar 19, 2012)

throws my whole day off...I get on at pretty specific times each day, and when the site is down I end up just sitting here like a weirdo trying to look at other sites and finding myself unengaged....so if *YOU* guys have to give up a like button for *ME* to be able to use RIU when *I* want then *I* am willing to go without the "like" button! HAHAHAHAhhahahahahahahhaaaaaa....see this is one of those blocks of time while I enjoy idling ranting on RIU...lol. 
"


----------



## missnu (Mar 19, 2012)

edsthreads said:


> No likes  but for now I guess reppin' is the new like!



No, no no...repping used to be the only like...it is the only like that matters...lol. So we just need to revert...


----------



## edsthreads (Mar 19, 2012)

It's still here...


----------



## edsthreads (Mar 19, 2012)

sorry that is such a bad fake!!


----------



## ohmy (Mar 19, 2012)

I had a dream that i stoll the like button, Now if i can only find where i put it


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

ohmy said:


> I had a dream that i stoll the like button, Now if i can only find where i put it


+ rep............... ROFLMFAO


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

edsthreads said:


> sorry that is such a bad fake!!


Fuck it you are repped as well..........


----------



## ohmy (Mar 19, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> + rep............... ROFLMFAO


Got ya back...


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

ohmy said:


> Got ya back...


Cheers buddy.


----------



## malignant (Mar 19, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Fuck it you are repped as well..........


thought you didnt rep...


----------



## missnu (Mar 19, 2012)

Who doesn't rep? Bring out the nonbeliever...lol.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

malignant said:


> thought you didnt rep...


Yes i return every rep i get. Check yours.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

malignant said:


> thought you didnt rep...


I dont really care about rep as i own my own website and there is no rep there. Just peace and harmony.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 19, 2012)

xRenox said:


> Thanks, I searched but did not see anything about it.


yeah they did... i was getting too popular hahahaha


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah they did... i was getting too popular hahahaha


Wheres mine then ????????


----------



## theexpress (Mar 19, 2012)

CATARACT said:


> Wheres mine then ????????


i just repped u once and bumped you up to fullrep bars... so there it is


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i just repped u once and bumped you up to fullrep bars... so there it is


Thank you very much buddy.


----------



## kmin (Mar 19, 2012)

malignant said:


> thought you didnt rep...


*Mr. Pink*: Uh-uh, I don't rep. 
*Nice Guy Eddie*: You don't rep? 
*Mr. Pink*: Nah, I don't believe in it. 
*Nice Guy Eddie*: You don't believe in repping?
*Mr. Pink*: I don't rep because society says I have to. All right, if someone deserves rep, if they really put forth an effort, I'll give them something a little something extra. But this repping automatically, it's for the birds.


Don't ask me why, But when I read that I immediately thought of the tipping conversation in Reservoir Dogs... lol


----------



## Total Head (Mar 19, 2012)

every time i see one of these threads i bump it. i may not have a vote but i can bitch loudly.

i want my likes back.


----------



## ohmy (Mar 19, 2012)

Total Head said:


> every time i see one of these threads i bump it. i may not have a vote but i can bitch loudly.
> 
> i want my likes back.


Site went down hill fast With the no like button missplaced


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

Total Head said:


> every time i see one of these threads i bump it. i may not have a vote but i can bitch loudly.
> 
> i want my likes back.


Take that rep instead..........


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 19, 2012)

ohmy said:


> Site went down hill fast With the no like button missplaced


I nicked the like button.


----------



## xRenox (Mar 19, 2012)

It's all funny until someone can't find the like button.........almost worse than a stick in the eye.


----------



## ohmy (Mar 19, 2012)

.... Some porn for yas


----------



## cannabutt (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks like Mr Murphy took it with him when he moved to GC


----------



## ohmy (Mar 19, 2012)

cannabutt said:


> Looks like Mr Murphy took it with him when he moved to GC


He had it out on that site to someone was saying ha ha ...now he has his own dog licking forum ...As i giggle away


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Mar 19, 2012)

Ebb n Flo said:


> No just scroll your mouse pointer over the persons message and click like when it appears





kmin said:


> *Mr. Pink*: Uh-uh, I don't rep.
> *Nice Guy Eddie*: You don't rep?
> *Mr. Pink*: Nah, I don't believe in it.
> *Nice Guy Eddie*: You don't believe in repping?
> ...


Yes yes yes yes yes yes yes.

And I fucking love Mr Blond.


----------



## F A B (Mar 19, 2012)

ohmy said:


> He had it out on that site to someone was saying ha ha ...now he has his own dog licking forum ...As i giggle away



very much like


----------



## Undercover Cop (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok so I feel stupid even arguing that a dumb like button matters. 
But it does.
When you're actually having an in-depth back and forth technical conversation with a large group, not just posting random blurbs and feeling big from getting a bunch of likes, but when you make an important point that is relavent to the conversation, the like button is a way that you can let it be known that you read that post and agree with it if you do. Now when someone makes a point you're gonna either have 10 people reply to say they agree (which will clog up the threads and make them less efficient/less enjoyable to read... ala 10thousand "I like this" posts, or people will post on a thread and get no feedback and will go elsewhere. 
One "like" can say a thousand words.
I can only "like" 3 things a day using +rep, and have to wait 10 days before "liking" something again? when Im having a heated convo with several people... not very conducive to the whole point of the forums...
unless theres a technical issue that is preventing the "like" button from being re-instated, I think it's a very unwise choice to remove it. 
Again, I feel stupid trying to argue for a stupid little like button, but it is so integral to the way RIU works (since Ive come here at least) that Im considering leaving over it.

Rollie, I havent heard you weigh in on this topic yet? Any official word from Rollie/potroast/admin...


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Mar 26, 2012)

I definitely like this ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Total Head (Mar 26, 2012)

Undercover Cop said:


> Ok so I feel stupid even arguing that a dumb like button matters.
> But it does.
> When you're actually having an in-depth back and forth technical conversation with a large group, not just posting random blurbs and feeling big from getting a bunch of likes, but when you make an important point that is relavent to the conversation, the like button is a way that you can let it be known that you read that post and agree with it if you do. Now when someone makes a point you're gonna either have 10 people reply to say they agree (which will clog up the threads and make them less efficient/less enjoyable to read... ala 10thousand "I like this" posts, or people will post on a thread and get no feedback and will go elsewhere.
> One "like" can say a thousand words.
> ...



yes, this. all of it. maybe i don't want to bump a trainwreck of a thread* just to agree with someone or stamp my approval on what they said. if there's going to be a 10 character rule to avoid the "clutter" of two-word posts, i don't see how removing the like button jibes with that philosophy as it forces people to post something instead of clicking a button. it's sort of like poll threads. maybe 50 people voted but only 20 people commented. same concept. not everyone wants to sound off but but most of us still want to be collectively "heard". the like button solves all of this.

*i did not mean to insinuate that this particular thread is a trainwreck. i find this thread delightful.


----------



## PetFlora (Mar 26, 2012)

Me no like no like


----------



## Undercover Cop (Mar 26, 2012)

Total Head said:


> yes, this. all of it. maybe i don't want to bump a trainwreck of a thread* just to agree with someone or stamp my approval on what they said. if there's going to be a 10 character rule to avoid the "clutter" of two-word posts, i don't see how removing the like button jibes with that philosophy as it forces people to post something instead of clicking a button. it's sort of like poll threads. maybe 50 people voted but only 20 people commented. same concept. not everyone wants to sound off but but most of us still want to be collectively "heard". the like button solves all of this.
> 
> *i did not mean to insinuate that this particular thread is a trainwreck. i find this thread delightful.



I wish I could "like" this. C'mon Rollie, whats up?


----------



## xRenox (Mar 26, 2012)

Total Head said:


> yes, this. all of it. maybe i don't want to bump a trainwreck of a thread* just to agree with someone or stamp my approval on what they said. if there's going to be a 10 character rule to avoid the "clutter" of two-word posts, i don't see how removing the like button jibes with that philosophy as it forces people to post something instead of clicking a button. it's sort of like poll threads. maybe 50 people voted but only 20 people commented. same concept. not everyone wants to sound off but but most of us still want to be collectively "heard". the like button solves all of this.
> 
> *i did not mean to insinuate that this particular thread is a trainwreck. i find this thread delightful.


Thanks and I think you are pretty nifty.....can I get a like for that?


----------



## F A B (Mar 26, 2012)

Undercover Cop said:


> I wish I could "like" this. C'mon Rollie, whats up?



damn dude chill its a site provided for free 
you do not work for site they do not need to explain things to u 
u been here 4 months and site owes u something?

and u going to demand answers 
go give some grow advice u owe the site something for the 4 months u been here learning 
so if u havent started helping do so 
and if u have already ..thank you


----------



## vh13 (Mar 26, 2012)

Undercover Cop said:


> Ok so I feel stupid even arguing that a dumb like button matters.





Undercover Cop said:


> But it does.
> When you're actually having an in-depth back and forth technical conversation with a large group, not just posting random blurbs and feeling big from getting a bunch of likes, but when you make an important point that is relavent to the conversation, the like button is a way that you can let it be known that you read that post and agree with it if you do. Now when someone makes a point you're gonna either have 10 people reply to say they agree (which will clog up the threads and make them less efficient/less enjoyable to read... ala 10thousand "I like this" posts, or people will post on a thread and get no feedback and will go elsewhere.
> One "like" can say a thousand words.
> I can only "like" 3 things a day using +rep, and have to wait 10 days before "liking" something again? when Im having a heated convo with several people... not very conducive to the whole point of the forums...
> ...


I like this post.

Even though I remember a time before the "like" button, I used it the same way Undercover Cop abdicates.

Not everything I agree with deserves +rep. I know it's popular to rep whore, but I prefer to save it for when I feel it is relevant to this site: when someone demonstrates and shares exceptional knowledge about cultivating and/or partaking in cannabis.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 26, 2012)

Kevin Murphy took the like button with him


----------



## F A B (Mar 26, 2012)

Joedank said:


> Kevin Murphy took the like button with him



no in all the confusion i swiped it and am currently holding it ransom till i get a 1,000,000,000 rep points and crowned a ganja god


----------



## ChronicClouds (Mar 27, 2012)

F A B said:


> damn dude chill its a site provided for free
> you do not work for site they do not need to explain things to u
> u been here 4 months and site owes u something?
> 
> ...


The site is still profiting, I thought I had seen a figure stating RIU was worth 1.7million?


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, we are aware that you want the Like feature. We would Like to bring it back, but are having trouble with it. We are working on it, and hopefully will be able to implement it again.


----------



## ohmy (Mar 27, 2012)

rollitup said:


> Yes, we are aware that you want the Like feature. We would Like to bring it back, but are having trouble with it. We are working on it, and hopefully will be able to implement it again.


 Like /.....


----------



## F A B (Mar 27, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> The site is still profiting, I thought I had seen a figure stating RIU was worth 1.7million?


what does that have to do with anything yes the site makes money what did u think it was not for profit?
but what something is worth and what it earns are 2 different things 
and what a site earns is not all profit they have cost and expenses

[h=1]How much is rollitup.org worth?[/h]

These are estimated numbers that are calculated by using various criteria. 







earnings per day, 
$ 770 






earnings per month, 
$ 23,100 






estimated worth, 
$ 1,310,980​



WOW Score for rollitup.org : 4.82 out of 5 

96 / 100 WOW Score 





Daily Visits: 111,580 
Daily Pageviews: 513,270 
Daily Revenue: $ 770 

Monthly Visits: 3,347,412 
Monthly Pageviews: 15,398,095 
Monthly Revenue: $ 23,100 

Yearly Visits: 40,168,943 
Yearly Pageviews: 184,777,136 
Annual Earnings: $ 277,200 

Estimated website worth: *$ 1,310,980* 


This website has been searched 47 times before at WorthOfWeb.com. 

i found this but just cuz its on internet doesnt prove figures are correct 
but really who cares


----------



## Undercover Cop (Mar 27, 2012)

F A B said:


> damn dude chill its a site provided for free
> you do not work for site they do not need to explain things to u
> u been here 4 months and site owes u something?
> 
> ...



wow, you really need to come down from where ever the hell you are that makes you think you need to get so snippy with someone who is simply agreeing (with a one line post) with the overall topic of the thread. You're pretty quick to assume you know all about me, calling me out for being here 4 months, when it says you've been here 1 month.... hmmm is you're info accurate? max rep after one month?... no, its prob all fucked up after the meltdown. Stop and think that other peoples info may be fubar'd also. And the only reason I started posting here was to help others. Whatever, not the point. You dont need to jump peoples shit if there're on topic and simply asking for a reply from RollItUp, which followed shortly after (thank you Rollie). Youre the one that needs to chill dude, if you actually spent time in any threads, you'd see that it's a hot topic right now, every other post being a "I wish I could like this" post.... damn, what fucking planet do you live on?


----------



## F A B (Mar 27, 2012)

Undercover Cop said:


> wow, you really need to come down from where ever the hell you are that makes you think you need to get so snippy with someone who is simply agreeing (with a one line post) with the overall topic of the thread. You're pretty quick to assume you know all about me, calling me out for being here 4 months, when it says you've been here 1 month.... hmmm is you're info accurate? max rep after one month?... no, its prob all fucked up after the meltdown. Stop and think that other peoples info may be fubar'd also. And the only reason I started posting here was to help others. Whatever, not the point. You dont need to jump peoples shit if there're on topic and simply asking for a reply from RollItUp, which followed shortly after (thank you Rollie). Youre the one that needs to chill dude, if you actually spent time in any threads, you'd see that it's a hot topic right now, every other post being a "I wish I could like this" post.... damn, what fucking planet do you live on?


ok whatever lmfao


----------



## Undercover Cop (Mar 27, 2012)

exactly...


----------



## F A B (Mar 27, 2012)

Undercover Cop said:


> exactly...


no u are a johnny come lately to this thread and several more on subject 
dont u think if they could bring it back they would 
u guys bugging them and spamming site asking same ? over and over and asking admin to answer everytime ? is asked takes away from them restoring your so loved like button and doing other important things


u are on several threads on this subject didnt u already find the answer before u asked again by reading

then u say if i spent more times on threads 
is this how u spend your time here on useless threads


----------



## malignant (Mar 27, 2012)

and what is the point of the spat?? we have a passionate *mod* and a *newb* with a *VERY* _poorly_ chosen name going back and forth for no reason? yes fab i agree who the fuck cares how much the site makes. the owner deserves it for creating this place for us all to learn. so quit your bickering and pack yourselves a bowl already. flame over real topics ie organics vs synthetics, cfl vs hid, indoor vs outdoor... not over the penguins wallet.


----------



## Undercover Cop (Mar 27, 2012)

If its so useless, why are you here (let alone _both_ of the same useless threads you referred to)? Im finding answers to my questions here... ala


rollitup said:


> Yes, we are aware that you want the Like feature. We would Like to bring it back, but are having trouble with it. We are working on it, and hopefully will be able to implement it again.


How will I have my questions answered if they remain un-asked? If Rollie had a problem with my "spamming" then Im sure it would be addressed by someone who actually does hold authority around here, not someone who wants to put on the "neighborhood watch captain" hat and go on patrol in the threads for those that offend your sensibilities. check my sig, red script. Im out, I got my answer.

edit... and yeah Ill agree with everyone else here, who cares how much they make if its free to us.

lol a mod and a newb.. wow who's who?


----------



## malignant (Mar 27, 2012)

fab is a mod and undercover cop is a newb.. seriously who joins a grow site and uses a name like that? its all good and i support everyones expression, but it may put people off to you.


----------

